# Chicken Thighs



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2005)

Doing a bunch of thighs on the grill for dinner tonight...thought about doing ribs too but I am here at work right now and they would need to go one around 10am at the latest!  

Chicken it is then!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

What are chicken thigs?


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm glad you are here to ask the questions that are hard to ask.

_I was going to do the same thing._


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I'm glad you are here to ask the questions that are hard to ask.
> 
> _I was going to do the same thing._


You were going to cook chicken thigs too??   

 :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":dadeew5f]I'm glad you are here to ask the questions that are hard to ask.
> 
> _I was going to do the same thing._


You were going to cook chicken thigs too??   

 :razz:  :razz:[/quote:dadeew5f]

Funny.... no... ask what chicken thigs where. #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

I know, hence the razz...I'm sure he meant thighs...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2005)

How are you gonna do em?  I hope you'll try the Stogie/Bruce method.
Best thigs I ever tasted!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't think I will have the time to do it that way...how long do you brine them for?

Typically I rub them down with a little EVOO and then some season salt and Morton's Nature's Seasoning...13 minuets skin side up and then 8 minuets or so skin side down...so it gets nice and crisp.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't brine the thighs....always thought they were juicy enough...

however in that method where the simmer in the sauce, it stays pretty moist!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thighs were great..did an even dozen with some new potatoes on the grill too!!

I threw an 8lb Pork butt on the WSM about 20 minuets ago (oak wood)...going to save most of it for baked beans in a few weeks...the rest for sammies when I jones! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

So it was thighs!   Oh, I see you modified your original post and the subject...  

 :grin:  :grin:


But where are the pics???  #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> So it was thighs!   Oh, I see you modified your original post and the subject...
> 
> :grin:  :grin:
> 
> ...



Well of course I corrected it...can't go around being _*WRONG *_all the time, right! #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":2zketdbn]So it was thighs!   Oh, I see you modified your original post and the subject...
> 
> :grin:  :grin:
> 
> ...



Well of course I corrected it...can't go around being _*WRONG *_all the time, right! #-o[/quote:2zketdbn]
Why not???!!  :lmao:


----------

